# Eaz-lift



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

amazing. Walking Husky hitch. It walked right out of my storage shed. We had planned to take the trailer for a spin this week-end. Went to shed for parts no hitch.







THe only hitch I can buy local is the EAZ-lift any comments would be helpful.

Has anyone used? Is this a good hitch?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Bummer about the Husky









A quick google gave this info on the Eaz-Lift



> The weld-together hitch requires that the unit be welded at time of installation and set to the exact ball height by the installer.


But it also says this


> EAZ-LIFT Equalizer Hitch - Requires No Welding
> A Simple Towing Solution if you already have a receiver on your towing vehicle


From here 
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-hitc...ch-eaz-lift.htm

Not sure if this applies to your situation or not.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that your Husky hitch walked away
That really stinks
I'm sure someone with knowledge of the EAZ-lift will chime in

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawford,

*MAN I HATE THIEVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *









It is early enough in the week, that I bet Equal-i-zer or Reese could get a unit to you before the weekend. You might have to pay a bit more, but you would not be compromising your future towing just for expediency.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry about the "walking hitch", hope the cops find it and whoever helped it out of your shed.

Eas-lift was, I believe, the orginal weight distrubution hitch and is good for that however it is not a sway control hitch like the equal-i-zer or the reese dual cam.

Any good parts house or RV dealer ship should be able to get you what ever hitch you want.

You can go to www.equalizerhitch.com, enter in your zip code and they will tell you the nearest dealer.

Good luck 
Dean


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Just amazes me what some people will steal. Wished you were closer I would give you a good price on my Husky just upgraded to an Equal-i-zer.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We had a EAZ-Lift on our 26RS we recently sold. It worked well and with a friction sway control did everything we needed. However on our new trailer we are paying extra to get the Equalizer 4 point hitch. It will be intresting to see how much of a difference it will make.

Sorry to hear of the theft. The people that steal do not understand that it is not the money as much as it is the time it takes to replace what is stolen.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a sad day when people will steal a man's camping gear. Watch for it to show up on Ebay.

They had some crooks here that were breaking into houses, and selling the stuff in the next town at a garage sale. Cops got wise when somebody tipped them about a certain garage sale that had cheap TVs every weekend.

I had the EAZ on my prior rig.

Haven't noticed that much diff from the Husky, actually.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks.

I spoke with a local dealer he can get me the reese dual cam complete set up for about 700. That sounds high but he says thats for the 12000 pound set up. he can get the 10000 pound set up also, but needs to find price.








Looks like a great set up. But its hard to beat a Husky that can walk.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

specialcampers action

sorry to hear about your husky hitch being stolen







.

i tow with the eaz-lift hitch, w/eaz-lift friction sway. 5 camping trips, and 4 trips 2 the dealer and no problems what so ever.
that being said, it was not my first choice, but thats what came with the trailer. i already had experiance with the eaz-lift system from when my grandparents had their 2 trailers. like it was said before, the eaz-lift was the original w/d hitch system.
right now i am happy with it, but if i feel i need 2 upgrade, it will definately be the equalizer.

darrel

p.s did you contact your insurance, your homeowners policy should cover your loss


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear abou this. Some people just need to be taken to a small island a left to work it out between them....oh wait, that's called Australia.


----------

